# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  شعر( وطني)

## ياسرأنور

قصيدة بعنوان وطني[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

زميلي في الدراسة جاء قبلي   =    أبو التاريخ وابن مقرراتي
لأول مرة ألقاه    حيـــــــا     =   عجوزا في صفوف  مدرجاتي
على خد الشوارع مثل وشم    =      ويجلس جانبي بمواصلاتي
إذا ما عدت كان على فراشي   =     ويسبقني للثم محاضراتي
وفي شفة الهواتف كان وحيا     =   ويسكن في مسام مكالماتي
ويحضر دائما في كل حفل       =    يشاركني جميع مناقشاتي
هو الوطن المعلق في جبيني      =    ومن زمن الولادة للوفاة

شعر م/ياسر أنور[/poem]

----------


## على درويش

*أخى ياسر
مهلا كى أستطيع أن التقط أنفاسى 
يبدو أننى سوف أظل أتنقل بين صفحاتك كثيرا 
ولا أقدر أن أرى اسمك دون أن أقرأ ابداعك 
ليتك تترك فرصة للأخوه الأحباب والنقاد وحتى تأخذ كل قصيدة حقها
تحياتى لك
على*

----------


## أنفـــــال

صورة رائعة متكاملة.. نابضة بالحركة.. بضع قطرات حماس..
بارك الله جهدكم يا م/ياسر..

----------


## حلا

*هو الوطن المعلق في جبيني.

قصيدتك السريعة رائعة يا أستاذ ياسر، 
أنا أيضا أقول كما قال علي امنحنا الفرصة لنلتقط أنفاسنا لكي نستمتع بروعة قصائدك.*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

نعم أخي ياسر

انه الوطن الذي يسكننا جميعا و يلازمنا كظل أنفسنا

شكرا و بارك الله بك

قصائدك جميلة بالفعل

و لكن أرجو أن تعطينا فرصة لنلتقط فيها أنفاسنا

و الأستمتاع بأعمالك الجميلة و ( الكثيرة ) على صفحات المنتدى

تقبل ودي و تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## ياسرأنور

أولا أنا أشعر بسعادة غامرة كلما رأيت تعليقا لك على قصيدة لي
وثانيا أنا أحاول أن أفرمل نفسي لألتقط أنا أيضا أنفاسي ولكن وجودي وسط أسرة المنتدى الرائعة هو الذي يزيد من سرعتي 
أخوكم ياسر أنور

----------


## بنت مصر

> لأول مرة ألقاه    حيـــــــا     =   عجوزا في صفوف  مدرجاتي
> على خد الشوارع مثل وشم    =      ويجلس جانبي بمواصلاتي
> إذا ما عدت كان على فراشي   =     ويسبقني للثم محاضراتي
> وفي شفة الهواتف كان وحيا     =   ويسكن في مسام مكالماتي
> ويحضر دائما في كل حفل       =    يشاركني جميع مناقشاتي
> هو الوطن المعلق في جبيني      =    ومن زمن الولادة للوفاة



الاستاذ ياسر الفاضل
مع اول مرور لي على صفحتك
لا استطيع الا ان اسجل اعجابي بهذا العمل الرائع
وأن اشكرك على انضمامك الي المنتدى اخي المبدع
شكرا لك وانتظر مروري الدائم وشكرا للاستاذ علي على دعوة حضرتك

واهلا بك معنا


بسنت

----------


## ياسرأنور

الفاضلةبسنتشرف لي أن أنال بضع لحظات من وقتك
أرجو أن لا تحرميني من التعليق على بقية القصائد

----------

